# Warum gibt es kaum noch Notebooks mit austauschbarem Akku?



## DaXXes (27. Dezember 2019)

Hallo @ll,

bis ca. 2016 war es durchaus üblich, dass die meisten Notebooks einen Akku besaßen, der sich durch zwei Hebel oder einen ähnlichen Mechanismus auf der Unterseite verriegeln und problemlos wechseln ließ. Es war somit auch kein Problem, einen zweiten Wechselakku zu beschaffen und die Kapazität für unterwegs so zu erhöhen.

Inzwischen werden ärgerlicherweise in fast allen Notebooks die Akkus fest verbaut, zum Teil sogar verklebt. Das ist nicht nur für den Kunden ärgerlich, sondern auch im Hinblick des Recyclings schwachsinnig, da die Geräte somit als Sondermüll gelten und nicht mehr auf den Elektroschrott dürfen, sollten sie irgendwann einmal defekt sein. Zumindest bei unserem örtlichen Recyclinghof dürfen Elektrogeräte keine Batterien oder Akkus enthalten, die müssen separat entsorgt werden.

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage: Warum ist das so? Gibt es irgendeine neue EU-Richtlinie, die vorschreibt, dass die Akkus zum Beispiel wegen des Brandschutzes im Gehäuse-Inneren sein müssen? Oder wollen die Hersteller dadurch nur wieder 2 Cent bei der Produktion sparen?


----------



## TomatenKenny (28. Dezember 2019)

akku futsch neues Notebook, so einfach ist das und ist auch so gewollt von den Kotz Herstellern.


----------



## fotoman (28. Dezember 2019)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Zumindest bei unserem örtlichen Recyclinghof dürfen Elektrogeräte keine Batterien oder Akkus enthalten, die müssen separat entsorgt werden.


Das ist dann so ein unfähiger Entsorger, der auch Ende 2019 nichts verstanden hat. Wenn mir mein Entsorger das vor Ort sagen würde, würde ich das Teil dort auf der Stelle selber zerlegen und ihm den Müll einzeln auf den Tisch knallen. Im Zweifel muss man das defekte Gerät halt beim Fachhandel zurück geben.



DaXXes schrieb:


> Nun stelle ich mir die Frage: Warum ist das so? Gibt es irgendeine neue EU-Richtlinie, die vorschreibt, dass die Akkus zum Beispiel wegen des Brandschutzes im Gehäuse-Inneren sein müssen? Oder wollen die Hersteller dadurch nur wieder 2 Cent bei der Produktion sparen?


Meine Theorie ist eher ein dritter Grund: die Kunden wollem anscheinend immer dünnere und leichtere Laptops. Normale Austauschakkus benötigen ein zusätzliches, stabies Gehäuse und eine Mechanik, was beides wieder Geld und Gewicht kostet.

Wo mein Lenovo x220 aus 2011 mit 12,5" inkl. 6h Akku noch gut 1,7 kg wiegt, wiegt ein Dell XPS 13 nur noch 1,29kg, ein Lenovo x280 sogar nur 1,13 kg. Und beide sind spürbar dünner und leistungsstärker bei längerer Akkulaufzeit. Bei beiden Geräte ist der Akkutausch durch den Anwender zwar nicht vorgesehen, er lässt sich aber durchaus ausbauen/wechseln. Selbiges gilt für den HP EliteBook 840 G5, den ich beruflich nutze.

Bei den Billigstlaptops, die hier immer wieder erträumt werden (Office und Gaming für 400€) muss der Hersteller dann nicht unr überall sparen, da haben die Käufer auch schlicht kein Interesse an einem Austauschakku. Da dürfte der Akku und der Regel sogar länger durchhalten wie die Mechanik des Laptops.

Vorschriften gibt es m.W.n. nur bei der Form der Kontakte (diese dürften nicht offen zugämnglich sein) und u.U. noch in der Menge an Lithium je Wechselakku, den man getrennt vom Gerät im Flieger mitführt.



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> akku futsch neues Notebook, so einfach ist  das und ist auch so gewollt von den Kotz Herstellern.


Wenn man  keine Billigware und kein Tablet kauft, dann ist der Akkutausch kein  echtes Problem.


----------



## mardsis (28. Dezember 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Meine Theorie ist eher ein dritter Grund: die Kunden wollem anscheinend immer dünnere und leichtere Laptops. Normale Austauschakkus benötigen ein zusätzliches, stabies Gehäuse und eine Mechanik, was beides wieder Geld und Gewicht kostet.



Das ist definitiv der Hauptgrund, es gibt nur sehr wenige, kompakte Geräte mit Wechselakkus, größere Geräte haben recht häufig noch Wechselakkus (zumindest bei einzelnen Herstellern), allerdings ist die Zielgruppe für diese klobigen Dinger mittlerweile nicht mehr die Größte, wir verkaufen diese Geräte hauptsächlich an das ältere Klientel oder dahin, wo solche Geräte stationär eingesetzt werden. Für den Außendienstler soll es eher was kompaktes, leichtes sein. Da man mit einem im Gehäuse verbauten Akku die Mechanik spart und flexibler mit dem Layout/der Form ist, ist man dazu übergegangen, Akkus intern zu verbauen. Das ist vor allem dann ein Ärgernis, wenn man ein Problem hat, bei dem das Gerät sich nicht mehr einschalten lässt (hier hilft häufig das Entfernen des Akkus), da man das Gerät in diesem Falle aufschrauben muss.

Allerdings kann man bei recht vielen Geräten die intern verbauten Akkus auch mit wenig Aufwand tauschen, sofern Ersatzakkus erhältlich sind (das ist meistens der Knackpunkt). Meistens sind ein paar Schrauben zu lösen und der Akku lässt sich einfach tauschen.

Wenn Hersteller nur hochwertige Akkus verbauen würden, dann wäre das alles ein kleineres Übel. Bei meinem MacBook ist der Akku leider verklebt, Apple gibt aber an, dass der Akku nach 1000 Zyklen in der Regel noch mindestens 80% seiner Kapazität haben wird. Aktuell bin ich bei 180 Zyklen und habe noch 98% der Originalkapazität. Bei allen anderen Notebooks die ich bisher in Nutzung hatte haben die Akkus nicht ansatzweise so gut durchgehalten, bei einem Lenovo-Gerät beispielsweise hatte ich nach ca. 170 Zyklen schon nur noch 45% verbleibend. (Ist ja leider auch immer ein bisschen Glückssache).


----------



## BojackHorseman (28. Dezember 2019)

Beiden Vorrednern gebe ich uneingeschränkt Recht.

Zusammengefasst:

1. Schlanke Gehäuse und Wechselakkus vertragen sich nicht.

2. Die Akku-Technologie hat in den letzten fünf Jahren dank E-Mobilität gewaltige Sprünge gemacht. Die erwartbare Anzahl der Ladezyklen übertrifft nicht nur theoretisch sondern auch praktisch die übliche Nutzungsdauer um ein Mehrfaches.

3. Für alle anderen User gibt es Powerbanks.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Dezember 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> 1. Schlanke Gehäuse und Wechselakkus vertragen sich nicht.


 Nein.


BojackHorseman schrieb:


> 2. ... Die erwartbare Anzahl der Ladezyklen übertrifft nicht nur theoretisch sondern auch praktisch die übliche Nutzungsdauer um ein Mehrfaches.


 Nein.


BojackHorseman schrieb:


> 3. Für alle anderen User gibt es Powerbanks.


 Wozu?


----------



## cryon1c (28. Dezember 2019)

Schlanke Gehäuse und Wechselakkus vertragen sich nicht?
Da würde dir jeder mit einer halbwegs vernünftigen Kamera ala GH5 diese auf den Kopf knallen - aber nur mit dem Batteriegriff zuerst 

Powerbanks sind aber tatsächlich die Lösung.
Und sollte der Akku mal aus anderen Gründen raus und nicht weil der nicht geladen ist - aufschrauben, dauert 2 Minuten und die gesamte Klappe ist auf, noch 3 Minuten und der Akku ist raus und getauscht. 

Ich würde auch jetzt gerne überall austauschbare Akkus haben wie bei meiner Kamera - weiß aber auch das im Laptop deswegen Probleme gibt - von der Gehäusestabilität bis hin zu Designproblemen um alles da reinzuquetschen. Akkus sind mittlerweile alles andere als formschön - wenn man die Laptops aufmacht, ist der Akku überall verteilt xD Deswegen lieber Powerbank mit.

Das bringt aber andere Probleme mit. So ne 50.000er Powerbank mit passendem Anschluss ist ja geil, darf aber nicht in den Flieger - die Idioten denken das die Dinger explodieren - aber die 20.000er nicht?


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Dezember 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> die Idioten denken das die Dinger explodieren


Ne 737 max schon.


----------



## BojackHorseman (28. Dezember 2019)

Ach Kinners, wir reden hier nicht von Kameras, sondern von Notebooks mit wenigen Zentimetern Bauhöhe, deren Akkus eine gewisse Kapazität haben sollen. Nicht von so einem Knubbelding, was in einer Kamera untergebracht wird, die an eine menschliche Hand angepasst ist und eine gewissen Größe haben kann. Ein MacBook hat eine Höhe von 1,5-1,7 cm, die ollen Windows-Dinger bringen es auf 3 und die Alienware-Backsteine auf 4 cm, aber deren Akkus verdienen den Namen auch kaum, weil sie in unter zwei Stunden leer genuckelt sind. Also solltet Ihr eventuell mal in 2019 ankommen, was tauschbare Akkus angeht.

@ wuselsurfer,

das 2te „Nein“ ist hoffentlich ein blöder Scherz. Akkus heute sind überhaupt nicht mehr mit denen von vor fünf Jahren zu vergleichen. Der Name der Technik ist gleich, der Rest nicht.

Insgesamt bleibt es aber dabei, Tauschakkus lohnen sich einfach nicht. Die wurden früher nicht gekauft und da wurden diese bei vielen Ladezyklen noch merklich bei jeder Ladung in der Lebensdauer reduziert. Es gibt schlichtweg keinen Markt dafür.


----------



## fotoman (28. Dezember 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Schlanke Gehäuse und Wechselakkus vertragen sich nicht?
> Da würde dir jeder mit einer halbwegs vernünftigen Kamera ala GH5 diese auf den Kopf knallen - aber nur mit dem Batteriegriff zuerst


Hier geht es um Laptops/Subnotebooks. Ich glaube kaum, dass die GH5 einen 48 Wh (Lenovo x280)-97 Wh (Dell XPS 15) Akku nutzt.

Der EN-EL18 der Nikon D4 hat nur 22 Wh, da müsste man selbst für einen kleinen 40 Wh Akku zwei von den Nikon-Akkuklötzen einbauen. 

Das Gewicht meines x220 ist der Hauptgrund, warum er mittlerweile zu Hause bleibt und nicht, weil der Akku nach 8 Jahren nur noch 54% Kapazität hat und ich zu sparsam bin, einen neuen zu kaufen.

Wie man bei der Bauhöhe aktueller Laptops kapazitäts- und gewichtsneutral Wechselakkus verbauen will, kann wuselsurfer den Herstellern sicher erklären. Klar, in einem 5 KG 17" Laptop mit Desktop-CPU geht sowas, da ist der Akku sowieso nur eine Notstromversorgung. Aber in einem 15,6" Laptop mit 17mm, 13,3" Laptop mit 11,6 mm Dicke oder gar einem 12" Tablet mit 8,5mm Dicke wird das wohl schwierig. Ich schraube jedenfalls lieber alle 4-8 Jahre den Laptop auf und wechsele den Akku wie 4-8 Jahre lang (für mich) nutzloses  Zusatzgewicht durch die Gegend zu schleppen. 

Einen Ersatzakku für das Dell Venue Pro 11 (von 2015) könnte ich noch kaufen, obwohl das bei einer Restkapazität von 97% völlig sinnlos ist.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wozu?


Um die Powerbank als  zusätzlichen Wechselakku zu nutzen, so wie vor 10 Jahren den Zusatzakku  unter meinem damaligen HP. Da hat der Zusatzakku dann auch fast soviel  gewogen wie heute das gesamte 14" Notebook.


----------



## cryon1c (28. Dezember 2019)

Haste mal die aktuellen Kameras gesehen? Die sind viel enger gebaut als aktuelle Laptops UND sie haben wesentlich mehr bewegliche Teile, selbst wenns eine Systemkamera ist mit IBIS - braucht das Zeug auch Platz.  Und die Hitze müssen sie auch irgendwohin abführen, passiv versteht sich.
Man könnte Wechselakkus in die modernen Laptops einbauen, die wären flach, fragil und richtig hässlich, aber nicht wirklich schwerer als die fest verbaute Variante.
Die Leute wollen einfach nicht, daran liegt es, nicht an der Technik.
Die meisten Laptops sind auch nicht "thin &light", sondern eher "thicc brick" wo mehr als genug Platz für die Akkus bleibt


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Dezember 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Insgesamt bleibt es aber dabei, Tauschakkus lohnen sich einfach nicht. Die wurden früher nicht gekauft und da wurden diese bei vielen Ladezyklen noch merklich bei jeder Ladung in der Lebensdauer reduziert. Es gibt schlichtweg keinen Markt dafür.


Sorry, das ist einfach falsch.
Ich bin Einzelhändler.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> M
> Um die Powerbank als  zusätzlichen Wechselakku zu nutzen, so wie vor 10 Jahren den Zusatzakku  unter meinem damaligen HP. Da hat der Zusatzakku dann auch fast soviel  gewogen wie heute das gesamte 14" Notebook.


Man muss aber fairerweise dazu sagen, dass diese Zusatzakkus die doppelte Kapazität hatten als heute übliche Akkus - und sie konnten tatsächlich _zusätzlich_ verwendet werden. Nicht selten kam man mit dem 60 Wh Hauptakku und 90 Wh Zusatzakku auf eine extreme Laufzeit von zum Teil 15 Stunden. 

Einen Akku mithilfe eines anderen Akkus zu laden ist dagegen physikalischer Blödsinn, da hier jedesmal Energie verloren geht. Das ist, wie Öl oder Kohle zu verbrennen, um damit Wasser zu kochen, das irgend etwas antreibt. 

Dass im preiswerten Consumer-Bereich Wechselakkus nicht übermäßig gefragt sind, ist auch keine neue Erkenntnis. Dass es die jetzt aber auch bei teureren Produktserien wie Lenovo Thinkpads und Dell Latitudes nicht mehr gibt, ist schon ärgerlich.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Dezember 2019)

Das kommt aber davon das Apple die Prosumer-Welt fest im Griff hat und ihre Designvorstellungen kopiert werden, inklusive thin&light. Ist halt cool wenn der Laptop selbst nix wiegt, aber uncool weil man dann noch 1 Kilo an Powerbanks einsacken muss


----------



## BojackHorseman (31. Dezember 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist einfach falsch.
> Ich bin Einzelhändler.



Überzeugt mich nicht als Argument.

Liegt aber wohl daran, dass Einzelhändler heute nur von der Klientel Ü60 leben, die es einfach nicht besser wissen, weil sie nicht mit Alternativen aufgewachsen sind.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Überzeugt mich nicht als Argument.
> 
> Liegt aber wohl daran, dass Einzelhändler heute nur von der Klientel Ü60 leben, die es einfach nicht besser wissen, weil sie nicht mit Alternativen aufgewachsen sind.



Sag das nicht. Es gibt noch Leute die zu den Einzelhändlern gehen und gerade mal auf der halben Strecke sind was Ü60 angeht. 
Ich kaufe gerne vor Ort ein, sei es Cyberport, ein Fotohaus oder der Deejayladen hier usw. Und deren Angebote sind nicht auf Ü60 ausgelegt, die alten Leute gehen da gar nicht rein. Da sind überwiegend Prosumer unterwegs, die keinen Bock haben sich ihre teuren Werkzeuge bestellen zu müssen und dann der DHL hinterher zu laufen wo denn das Paket abgeblieben ist mit ner 4stelligen Summe...  Ich gehöre dazu. Lieber gebe ich 100€ mehr aus für die Kamera, spare mir dafür aber den Versand + habe den Service vor Ort und nicht aufm Mond.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Dezember 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Überzeugt mich nicht als Argument..


Ob es Dich überzeugt oder nicht ist wurst.
Die Akkuverkäufe sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.


----------



## Dimoneon (1. Januar 2020)

Das Akkus mit der Zeit immer schwerer zugänglich/austauschbar werden, ist an und für sich wie die Redner zuvor schon schrieben, eigentlich dem Fortschritt "geschuldet", immer leichter, immer dünner etc..

Jedoch muss man m.M.n. nicht vernachlässigen, dass die meisten Notebooks (soweit ich weiß selbst die neuste TXX-Serie von Lenovo, mein T450 Akku war noch verschraubt), verklebte Akkus haben. Bei Apple ist das ja schon länger Standard. Die Frage, die ich mir hier als Endanwender stelle, muss das wirklich sein? 

Ich finde nein, denn die Argumente greifen hier nicht weiter. Mann muss nicht Tonnen von extrem heftigen Kleber nehmen, um den Akku so festzukleben, dass der eigentlich nicht ohne weitere Gewalt rauskommt. Bei meinem 15er Macbook Retina war das fast schon ein Kampf, dabei hätten es zwei kleine rausziehbare Gummiklebestreifen auch getan. Aber warum, wenn man auch ein neues Gerät kaufen kann, was dadurch plausiblerweise verstärkt wird,.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Januar 2020)

Dimoneon schrieb:


> Das Akkus mit der Zeit immer schwerer zugänglich/austauschbar werden, ist an und für sich wie die Redner zuvor schon schrieben, eigentlich dem Fortschritt "geschuldet", immer leichter, immer dünner etc..
> 
> Jedoch muss man m.M.n. nicht vernachlässigen, dass die meisten Notebooks (soweit ich weiß selbst die neuste TXX-Serie von Lenovo, mein T450 Akku war noch verschraubt), verklebte Akkus haben. Bei Apple ist das ja schon länger Standard. Die Frage, die ich mir hier als Endanwender stelle, muss das wirklich sein?
> 
> Ich finde nein, denn die Argumente greifen hier nicht weiter. Mann muss nicht Tonnen von extrem heftigen Kleber nehmen, um den Akku so festzukleben, dass der eigentlich nicht ohne weitere Gewalt rauskommt. Bei meinem 15er Macbook Retina war das fast schon ein Kampf, dabei hätten es zwei kleine rausziehbare Gummiklebestreifen auch getan. Aber warum, wenn man auch ein neues Gerät kaufen kann, was dadurch plausiblerweise verstärkt wird,.



Verklebt wird wegen der Steifigkeit, damit die Tastatur usw. sich weniger eindrückt. 
Deswegen wird auch kein einfacher Kleber gekommen der nur den Akku hält. sondern das bombenfeste Zeug damit da garantiert nichts verrutschen kann ohne Gewalteinwirkung.
Auch das ist dem Trend geschuldet das die Dinger gefälligst unter 1 Kilo wiegen müssen aber sich trotzdem genau so steif und stabil anfühlen sollen wie die 5KG-Gaming-Monster mit verstärktem Gehäuse. Da sich Physik nicht austricksen lässt, wird halt verklebt. Würde mich nicht wundern wenns irgendwann komplett verklebt ist und ohne Schrauben daherkommt. Service wird ja auch immer unwichtiger, bzw ist so teuer das es sich nicht lohnt. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Hersteller den Service komplett runterfahren - spart Personalkosten, Lagerkosten für Ersatzteile, Logistik (Gerät muss zum Hersteller etc.) und viele andere Sachen und geben den Kunden einfach ein Ersatzgerät. Dürfte sich irgendwann sogar lohnen.


----------



## Dimoneon (2. Januar 2020)

Denkst Du wirklich, dass das Verkleben soviel ausmacht? Würden nicht 4-6 Schrauben und 2-3 Klebestreifen auch reichen? Rein von der Stabilität hat sich (zumindest bei den Thinkpads) nicht wirklich was getan. Gut, kann  ein Einzelfall sein, möchte das nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Januar 2020)

Bei Unibody mit kaum was drin macht das schon was aus. Das verhindert komische Geräusche und vieles verbiegt sich nicht.
Kannst ja mal die dicken Gaminglaptops auseinandernehmen, da ist nix verklebt weil man das da nicht braucht, da ist meist noch ordentlich Platz.


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. Januar 2020)

Weil die Menschen heute schwach geworden sind und jedes Gramm zählt. Die können das Notebook sonst nicht mehr heben. Könnte man zumindest meinen so wie gejammert wird wenn das Notebook mal ein paar mm dicker oder ein paar Gramm schwerer ist.


----------



## Poulton (2. Januar 2020)

Wird wieder Zeit für beige-farbene Ungetüme.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7d/Laptop_Arima_geoeffnet.jpg


----------



## sam10k (2. Januar 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Nein.
> Wozu?



die ladezyklen liegen bei 1000   bis 3000 
selbst wenn man täglich einmal von 0 bis 100 lädt, sind das knapp 3 jahre.

und selbst dann ist der akku noch nicht kaputt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Januar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Da sich Physik nicht austricksen lässt, wird halt verklebt.


Ein Blech und 4 Schrauben haben den gleichen Effekt.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Service wird ja auch immer unwichtiger,


 Das sehe ich jeden Tag auf der Werkbank.
Die 10 ... 15 Jahre alten Laptops von FuSi oder Lenovo / IBM lassen sich problemlos reparieren, weil sie stabil gebaut sind.
Alles, was jünger ist, ist die blanke Katastrophe.

Ausgerissene Displayhalterungen und gebrochene Gehäusedeckel sind da nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.
Innen sieht es meist noch viel schlimmer aus.

Laptoplüfter sind nur noch mit kompletter Zerlegung wechselbar, RAM ist festgelötet ... .
Da wird der Service wirklich unwichtig, weil man die Beule wegen astronomischer Reparaturkosten gleich entsorgen kann.

Junge, Du erzählst einen Stuß.



cryon1c schrieb:


> komplett runterfahren - spart Personalkosten, Lagerkosten für Ersatzteile, Logistik (Gerät muss zum Hersteller etc.) und viele andere Sachen und geben den Kunden einfach ein Ersatzgerät. Dürfte sich irgendwann sogar lohnen.


So wird es kommen.
Nur den Passus mit dem Ersatzgerät kannst Du streichen.



sam10k schrieb:


> die ladezyklen liegen bei 1000   bis 3000
> selbst wenn man täglich einmal von 0 bis 100 lädt, sind das knapp 3 jahre.
> 
> und selbst dann ist der akku noch nicht kaputt.


 Doch, das ist er.
Die alten Akkus halten da meist noch länger (5 .. 8 Jahre).
Am meisten fallen Akkus im Alter von 4 ... 6 Jahren aus, bei Handys teilweise noch früher.


----------



## fotoman (2. Januar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich gehöre dazu. Lieber gebe ich 100€ mehr aus  für die Kamera, spare mir dafür aber den Versand + habe den Service vor  Ort und nicht aufm Mond.


Nachdem heutzutage ja alle in  Großstädten leben wollen, passt das wohl. Bevor ich 50km (eine Richtung)  nach München fahre, informiere ich mich lieber vorher im Internet und  lasse die Sachen dann liefern. Bei solchen "Fertiggeräten" wie Kameras oder Laptops hat das auch  den große Vorteil, dass ich garantiert und ohne Kulanz des Händlers vom  Kauf zurück treten kann, wenn mir das Teil schon nach dem Auspacken  nicht zusagt (Spulenfiepen, laute Lüfter, die man im Laden nie bemerkt  usw.).

In den Laden fahte ich nur, wenn ich die Sachen unbedingt direkt haben will/muss. Dank Langlebigkeit und vorhendenen Ersatzgeräten kommt das aber nur noch sehr selten vor.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Weil die Menschen heute schwach geworden sind  und jedes Gramm zählt. Die können das Notebook sonst nicht mehr  heben.


Warum sollte ich sinnlos mehr Gewicht durch die Gegend  tragen wie es sein muss? Die Akkus in den Laptops, die mich  interessieren, sind alle verschraubt, trotz 13,3" und nur 1,2 kg Gewicht  (oder 14" und 1,5 kg Gewicht). Ausnahme sind nur die Tablets (außer dem  Dell). Zusätzlich zählt für mich auch im 10 kg Fotorucksack die Baugröße  genauso wie das Zusatzgewicht des Laptops.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das sehe ich jeden Tag auf der Werkbank.
> Die 10 ... 15 Jahre alten Laptops von FuSi oder Lenovo / IBM lassen sich problemlos reparieren, weil sie stabil gebaut sind.


Ich käme nie auf die Idee, meinen Lenovo x220 noch gegen Bezahlung reparieren zu lassen. Da übersteigen schon die Kosten für den KV den Restwert des Gerätes. So gerne ich die Kiste noch nutze, geht sie kaputt (worauf ich schon ein paar Jahre warte), ist das selbst für mich endlich ein Grund, mir etwas modernes zu kaufen und dabei nebenbei auch noch mind. 600g Gewicht sowie 1cm Bauhöhe bei größerem Display und höherer Performance einzusparen.

Ich bin jedenfalls heilfroh, dass mein Arbeitgeber mir keinen 15 Jahre alten Laptop für die Arbeit zur Verfügung stellt. Da Geräte werden alle 4-5 Jahre ausgetauscht und bis auf das Gerät aus 2007 haben die Akkus dies bisher alle ausgehalten. Sollte der Akku vorher schwach werden, wird er getauscht.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Laptoplüfter sind nur noch mit kompletter Zerlegung wechselbar, RAM ist festgelötet ... .


Dann kauft man sich halt gleich die passende Ram-Größe, das macht man bei CPU, GPU und Display ja auch. Wobei unsere 14" HP EliteBook gerade noch auf 16 GB aufgerüstet wurden, die SSD reicht mit 256 GB noch lange.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Junge, Du erzählst einen Stuß.


Sowas kann wohl nur ein Servicetechniker schreiben, der davon lebt. Wenn dem Käufer der Service wichtig ist, dann  kauft er sich ein entsprechendes Gerät.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Januar 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Nachdem heutzutage ja alle in  Großstädten leben wollen, passt das wohl. Bevor ich 50km (eine Richtung)  nach München fahre, informiere ich mich lieber vorher im Internet und  lasse die Sachen dann liefern. Bei solchen "Fertiggeräten" wie Kameras oder Laptops hat das auch  den große Vorteil, dass ich garantiert und ohne Kulanz des Händlers vom  Kauf zurück treten kann, wenn mir das Teil schon nach dem Auspacken  nicht zusagt (Spulenfiepen, laute Lüfter, die man im Laden nie bemerkt  usw.).
> 
> In den Laden fahte ich nur, wenn ich die Sachen unbedingt direkt haben will/muss. Dank Langlebigkeit und vorhendenen Ersatzgeräten kommt das aber nur noch sehr selten vor.



Nicht jeder ist so drauf. Ich bestelle auch viel, aber eher weil es hier nichts gibt oder weil die Händler mindestens 20% draufklatschen und sich dann wundern warum die Ware vor Ort wie Blei in den Regalen liegen bleibt.

Ich bin ein Typ der Haptik, Verarbeitungsqualität und viele andere Sachen schätzt und gerne in einen Laden mit Profis geht die auch Ahnung haben und wo man die Sachen entsprechend testen kann.
Im Deejayladen(.de) hier in Leipzig kann ich das. Aber sie führen viele Sachen nicht. Einen guten Fotoladen gibt es hier nicht mehr, PC-Hardware bekommt man auch kaum und so weiter. Das ist schlecht, richtig schlecht. Klar ich könnte mir alles doppelt und dreifach anschaffen, ink. WaKü-Zeugs, aber das ist doch Unsinn, es vor Ort zu haben ist viel angenehmer.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Januar 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ich käme nie auf die Idee, meinen Lenovo x220 noch gegen Bezahlung reparieren zu lassen.


 Viele sehen das eben anders.
Die nutzen ihre Technik länger.



fotoman schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls heilfroh, dass mein Arbeitgeber mir keinen 15 Jahre alten Laptop für die Arbeit zur Verfügung stellt.


Ich bin heilfroh, daß mein Arbeits-Laptop ein alter Lenovo ist.
Der ist praktisch unzerstörbar, hat ein anständiges Dock mit 10 Zusatzschnittstellen und hält auch mal einen unvermuteten Schubser aus.




fotoman schrieb:


> Sowas kann wohl nur ein Servicetechniker schreiben, der davon lebt.


Gelle.
Die anderen werfen lieber weg.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Januar 2020)

Wenn das Gerät 1500€ kostet, keine Garantie mehr hat (sonst wird es ja repariert oder ersetzt und das juckt den Kunden nicht mehr was und wie) und dann die Reparatur 300-400€ kosten soll und noch 2 Wochen auf Teile warten und Zeugs rumsenden (die 2 Wochen sind da noch kurz!)?
Da nehmen viele was neues und verkaufen die alten Dinger als Bastelware. 
Weil Zeit ist Geld. Und statt in was altes noch richtig Geld reinschieben zu müssen, bekommt man was doppelt so schnelles für das gleiche Geld und es ist neu und hat Garantie. 

Weißte was ich repariere? PC-Hardware, Turntables, Mixer, Mountainbikes etc.
Smartphones oder Laptops sind oft wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. 
So wie bei denen der Wertverlust ist, lohnt sich die Reparatur nach dem Garantiezeitraum gar nicht mehr. Und wenn es Selbstverschulden ist, oft noch vor dem Ablauf der Garantie - Totalschaden ist halt Totalschaden.


----------



## Lotto (2. Januar 2020)

Kommt letztendlich auf den Wert des Smartphones/Laptops an.
Fest vebaute Akkus, Kameras, Display etc. all das kann eigentlich jeder selber tauschen, nur die meisten trauen sich das nicht. Bei meinem letzen Smartphone hab ich den Akku (war "fest verbaut") selber getauscht. Paar Schrauben lösen, Kameramodul und Platine zur Seite legen, Akku von der Gehäuserückseite abziehen, neuen Akku rankleben und alle Schritte rückwärts. Ist auch nur minimal schwerer als ne Klappe aufzumachen und den Akku zu wechseln.
Akku hatte 15 Euro gekostet, Zeitaufwand waren 30 Minuten.


----------



## mardsis (2. Januar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn das Gerät 1500€ kostet, keine Garantie mehr hat (sonst wird es ja repariert oder ersetzt und das juckt den Kunden nicht mehr was und wie) und dann die Reparatur 300-400€ kosten soll und noch 2 Wochen auf Teile warten und Zeugs rumsenden (die 2 Wochen sind da noch kurz!)?
> Da nehmen viele was neues und verkaufen die alten Dinger als Bastelware.
> Weil Zeit ist Geld. Und statt in was altes noch richtig Geld reinschieben zu müssen, bekommt man was doppelt so schnelles für das gleiche Geld und es ist neu und hat Garantie.
> 
> ...



Naja, also meine Erfahrungen sind da ganz andere.

Ein Geschäftskunde hat bei uns letztes Jahr ein Thinkpad-Yoga bestellt, das Gerät ist ihm circa. 2 Wochen danach runtergefallen, Display war hin.
Er hat es für insgesamt ca. 850€ reparieren lassen, Neupreis war 1300€. Er hat 4 Wochen auf das Gerät verzichten müssen.
Allgemein wollen Kunden wirklich oft Dinge reparieren lassen, bei denen es völliger Blödsinn ist, auch wenn wir davon abraten kommen gerne mal 12 Jahre alte Geräte, in die ein paar Hundert Euro gesteckt werden. Manchmal sollen auch Teile getauscht werden, die völlig Ok sind, einfach aus Prinzip. Ein Thinkpad T530, also auch schon ein älteres Gerät, Unterschale hatte einen Bruch, wir sollten das komplette Gehäuse (außer Magnesiumrahmen) und die Ladebuchse ersetzen. Auch nicht gerade billig. 

Da gibt es ganz unterschiedliche Arten von Kunden, einige ersetzen Geräte durchaus bei Problemen, die meisten lassen es aber wirklich reparieren, wenn es wirtschaftlich nicht ein Totalschaden ist. Häufig ist vor allem der Grund, dass man dann nicht ein neues Gerät komplett einrichten muss, da haben nämlich die wenigsten Leute Lust drauf.

Daher finde ich es sehr interessant, dass du PC-Hardware reparierst, wir tauschen nur aus. An irgendeinem Board rumlöten, Chips durchmessen/tauschen etc. lohnt sich nämlich in den meisten Fällen kein bisschen, wenn man das Verhältnis von Arbeitszeit zu Komponentenpreis betrachtet.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Januar 2020)

mardsis schrieb:


> Naja, also meine Erfahrungen sind da ganz andere.
> 
> Ein Geschäftskunde hat bei uns letztes Jahr ein Thinkpad-Yoga bestellt, das Gerät ist ihm circa. 2 Wochen danach runtergefallen, Display war hin.
> Er hat es für insgesamt ca. 850€ reparieren lassen, Neupreis war 1300€. Er hat 4 Wochen auf das Gerät verzichten müssen.
> ...



Neustes Beispiel:
1080Ti Zotac Mini, der Zwerg.
Nach etwa 1,5 Jahren hat sich der größere der beiden Lüfter verabschiedet (Lagerschaden). 
Ich hatte hier 3 Optionen:
Zotac hauen und ewig warten.
Karte als Bastelware raus und 2080/2080Super/2080Ti rein (lohnt sich kein Meter bei den Preisen).
150€ und 2h investieren und 2 Tage auf Teile warten. Die wären: Waterblock + passende Fittinge und frische Flüssigkeit.

Das zählt wohl durchaus unter Reparatur wenn der kaputte Kühler getauscht wird. 4te Option wäre: es machen lassen, aber das ist was für Leute mit 2 linken Händen. 
Und das hat sich gelohnt, finanziell. Weil es einfach keine gute Alternative für 1080Ti gibt. 

Aber am Laptop würde ich nicht rumschrauben sobald es um mehr geht als RAM/SSD/M.2 tauschen.  Das ist mir zu fummelig und die Reparatur dauert meist ewig und 3 Tage.
Smartphone - gar nicht. 

Aber was das Thinkpad angeht - also hatte der Kunde etwa 450€ Restwert gehabt bei einem neuen Gerät und noch 4 Wochen Wartezeit.
Wozu? Neues Gerät holen, SSD raus, RAM raus (wenn nicht verlötet), Daten selbst runterholen, SSD klonen, bist innerhalb von nem halben Abend mit nem neuen Gerät unterwegs und kannst das alte als Bastelware noch gut verkaufen.  Bleibt am Ende etwa gleich so viel Geld über, aber man wäre an einem Arbeitstag wieder einsatzbereit und nicht nach 4 Wochen. 
Geschäftskunden verdienen solche Summen oft an einem Arbeitstag, da lohnt sich das warten doch nie...


----------



## Lotto (3. Januar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber am Laptop würde ich nicht rumschrauben sobald es um mehr geht als RAM/SSD/M.2 tauschen.  Das ist mir zu fummelig und die Reparatur dauert meist ewig und 3 Tage.
> Smartphone - gar nicht.



Der Hersteller/Reperaturservice tauscht ja auch nur. Und wenn da was an der Hauptplatine defekt ist wird die komplett getauscht, das ist heutztage günstiger als daran rumzulöten und einzelne Bauteile zu wechseln.
Es gibt also im Prinzip nichts was man nicht selber tauschen könnte. Die größte Schwierigkeit ist halt an das Ersatzteil zu kommen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Januar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Weißte was ich repariere? PC-Hardware, Turntables, Mixer, Mountainbikes etc..


Aber sicher keine Laptops.

Ein Akkutausch für 40 ... 90 EUR lohnt sich sicher noch für ein älteres Gerät.
Die meisten Privatkunden WOLLEN gar keine Neugeräte.

Bei Firmen sieht das anders aus, aber darum geht es gar nicht, wie meist, bei Deinen Beiträgen.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Januar 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber sicher keine Laptops.
> 
> Ein Akkutausch für 40 ... 90 EUR lohnt sich sicher noch für ein älteres Gerät.
> Die meisten Privatkunden WOLLEN gar keine Neugeräte.
> ...



Akkutausch bei was? Bei verklebten einzelnen Zellen die aktuell als Akku bezeichnet werden? So ne Schweinerei kostet 90€ Akku und 200€ Arbeitskosten weil man selbst mit Übung mehrere Stunden am Notebook fummelt. Macht keiner. Und keiner will austauschbare Akkus haben in so was wie Ultrabooks. Wozu auch, die Teile rennen locker 9h und mit Powerbank dann gerne 24h. 

Firmen sehen das noch viel enger. Sie wollen keine Downtime haben. Reparatur - dauert ewig, also lange downtime. Das nimmt keine Firma hin.
Auch bei uns nicht, Austauschgerät sofort. Weil Zeit ist Geld, wir werden nicht dafür bezahlt mir irgendwelchen dummen Hardwareproblemen rumzusitzen. 
Austauschen, backup aufspielen, ab damit. Die Laptops werden dann gesammelt und entweder verkauft oder abgeschrieben oder in seltenen Fällen repariert (in-house sehr selten, meistens wirds abgeschoben).


----------



## mardsis (3. Januar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Akkutausch bei was? Bei verklebten einzelnen Zellen die aktuell als Akku bezeichnet werden? So ne Schweinerei kostet 90€ Akku und 200€ Arbeitskosten weil man selbst mit Übung mehrere Stunden am Notebook fummelt. Macht keiner. Und keiner will austauschbare Akkus haben in so was wie Ultrabooks. Wozu auch, die Teile rennen locker 9h und mit Powerbank dann gerne 24h.



Das ist schon ziemlich hochgegriffen, selbst bei Apple kostet der Akkutausch bei den aktuellen MacBooks inklusive Akku 209€ und es ist ja recht bekannt, dass Apple bei solchen Sachen immer der (traurige) Spitzenreiter ist. 
Wenn mein MacBook in 2-3 Jahren am Ende der Akkulebensdauer sein sollte bzw. nur noch einen Bruchteil der Akkukapazität hat, ziehe ich es ernsthaft in Betracht, den Akku tauschen zu lassen. Und das obwohl ich den Fehler gemacht habe, das Gerät mit nur 8GB Ram zu bestellen, was mich im Nachhinein ärgert, weil ich lieber 16GB genommen hätte und das sicherlich noch etwas mehr Zukunftssicherheit gebracht hätte.

Das eine Reparatur ewig dauert ist aber wirklich nur in Spezialfällen der Fall, wenn die Reparatur durch eine Fachfirma durchgeführt werden muss oder das Ersatzteil nur aus dem Ausland zu bekommen ist. Die meisten Reparaturen dauern bei uns zwischen 3 und 5 Werktagen, wenn wirklich ein Hardwareschaden außerhalb von RAM und SSD vorliegt. Bedingung ist natürlich schon, dass das Gerät wirtschaftlich reparabel ist.
Bei Geräten die wir mit Vor-Ort-Service verkaufen, erfolgt die Reparatur in der Regel am nächsten Werktag, sofern die Garantie noch gültig ist.

Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, dass wir hauptsächlich Kunden aus einer Branche haben, die Ausfälle nicht ganz so kritisch sehen bzw. welche Ersatzgeräte und Ausfallsicherheit haben. Die können durchaus mal eine Woche auf einzelne Endgeräte verzichten. Bei defekten, welche grundsätzlich das Gerät in einem verwendbaren Zustand lassen (Lagerschaden beim Lüfter, defekte Tasten auf der Tastatur, leichte Beschädigungen am Gehäuse) bestellen wir das Ersatzteil, machen einen Termin und das Gerät geht am selben Tag, an dem es gebracht wird wieder raus. Geht in der Regel schneller, als ein neues Gerät zu bestellen und es einzurichten und lohnt sich in vielen Fällen noch.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Januar 2020)

mardsis schrieb:


> Das ist schon ziemlich hochgegriffen, selbst bei Apple kostet der Akkutausch bei den aktuellen MacBooks inklusive Akku 209€ und es ist ja recht bekannt, dass Apple bei solchen Sachen immer der (traurige) Spitzenreiter ist.
> Wenn mein MacBook in 2-3 Jahren am Ende der Akkulebensdauer sein sollte bzw. nur noch einen Bruchteil der Akkukapazität hat, ziehe ich es ernsthaft in Betracht, den Akku tauschen zu lassen. Und das obwohl ich den Fehler gemacht habe, das Gerät mit nur 8GB Ram zu bestellen, was mich im Nachhinein ärgert, weil ich lieber 16GB genommen hätte und das sicherlich noch etwas mehr Zukunftssicherheit gebracht hätte.
> 
> Das eine Reparatur ewig dauert ist aber wirklich nur in Spezialfällen der Fall, wenn die Reparatur durch eine Fachfirma durchgeführt werden muss oder das Ersatzteil nur aus dem Ausland zu bekommen ist. Die meisten Reparaturen dauern bei uns zwischen 3 und 5 Werktagen, wenn wirklich ein Hardwareschaden außerhalb von RAM und SSD vorliegt. Bedingung ist natürlich schon, dass das Gerät wirtschaftlich reparabel ist.
> ...



Ja ich arbeite halt in einer Branche die verschiedene Modelle einsetzt (entsprechend den Vorgaben oder Wünschen der Mitarbeiter) und somit keine Ersatzgeräte in drölf Ausführungen bunkern will. Backups haben wir natürlich, aber ansonsten rennt jeder mit was eigenem rum - der eine will leicht, der andere will 32GB RAM und IPS-Panel weil Designer, also Baum 
Aktuell ist es auch so aufgebaut das die (schweren Gaming-)Laptops den Kollegen im Büro als Desktop replacement dienen und sie diese mit nach Hause schleppen und sich dazu entscheiden können auch von Zuhause zu arbeiten. Ohne jeden Tag die Maschinen klonen zu müssen. 
Dazu ist Zeit = Geld. Es ist uns schlicht einfach das alte Gerät zu schlachten und auf Ebay usw. zu pfeffern als es zu reparieren und dann wohin damit? xD

Das betrifft natürlich nur Geräte die ohne Garantie repariert werden müssten. 

Das mit den 200€ Arbeitsaufwand war schon hart übertrieben, aber billig ist so was auf keinen Fall. Wenn da noch etwas mehr als nur Akku anfällt, kann man das Gerät getrost entsorgen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Januar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Akkutausch bei was? Bei verklebten einzelnen Zellen die aktuell als Akku bezeichnet werden? So ne Schweinerei kostet 90€ Akku und 200€ Arbeitskosten weil man selbst mit Übung mehrere Stunden am Notebook fummelt.


 Du vielleicht ... .



cryon1c schrieb:


> Firmen sehen das noch viel enger. Sie wollen keine Downtime haben. Reparatur - dauert ewig, also lange downtime. Das nimmt keine Firma hin.


 Noch mal: es geht *nicht *um Firmen.
Da gelten ganz andere Gesetze.
Aber Du willst es wieder nicht begreifen.
Mich ziehst Du nicht auf deine Schiene.

EOT.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Januar 2020)

Ja deine Sache, Firmen gibt es überall, die Gesetze sind auch überall anders wie die Ansprüche auch.

Fakt ist - wir steuern bei Laptops genau auf dieselbe Lage zu wie bei Smartphones und Tablets gerade. Reparatur für ein Gerät außerhalb der Garantie oft nicht wirtschaftlich. Im Garantiefall bekommt man ein Austauschgerät ziemlich oft, weil sich die Reparatur einfach nicht lohnt - weder für die Kunden noch für die Hersteller. Ohne Garantie tauscht man das Gerät selbst und verscherbelt das alte kaputte Teil als Bastelware im besten Fall. Oder als Elektroschrott entsorgen. 
Und das wird noch zunehmen. Weil die Arbeit immer teurer wird und die Geräte (Hardware ist gemeint) immer billiger, lohnen sich die Reparaturen einfach nicht. 
Das führt auch dazu das modulare Systeme verschwinden, weil sie unnötig werden.


----------



## Dimoneon (3. Januar 2020)

Aus diesem Grund sollten klare Gesetze in der EU vorhanden sein, damit es aufgrund der derzeitigen Situation Hardwarekosten < Arbeitskosten trotz dessen nicht zu unnötigem Elektromüll kommt. Das Extrembeispiel mag für den ein oder anderen etwas weit hergeholt zu sein, doch versucht man plötzlich beim KFZ allerlei Filter/Einspritzungssysteme und Co. u.A. auch als Nachrüstung, während in diesem Bereich vollends geschlampt wird.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Januar 2020)

Naja die EU wird jetzt keine wirklichen Gesetze entwerfen die Reparatur über Recycling stellen. Vor allem weil die Kunden auch nicht danach schreien, das lässt sich nicht mal bei einer Wahl als ein gutes Argument bringen. Wozu also?

Ich bin auch für gutes Recycling statt Reparatur wenn es sich nicht lohnt. Warum sollten Leute an etwas rumschrauben was sich schneller herstellen lässt? Recyclen, die Materialien wieder in den Umlauf bringen, fertig. 
Bei manchen Sachen ist reparieren einfach nicht sinnvoll. 

So was hat man in vielen Bereichen, z.B. Fahrradrahmen. Stahl hat man damals leicht schweißen können. Jede halbwegs ausgestattete Werkstatt mit nem nüchternen Arbeiter hat das hinbekommen.
Dann kam Alu - die lassen sich sehr schwer schweißen. Macht keiner, wäre aber machbar.
Danach gab es Carbon - das lässt sich auch sehr sehr schwer reparieren. Diese Rahmen sind dafür auch noch anfälliger für Beschädigungen und brechen statt sich zu verbiegen. Also Schrott wenn man sie beschädigt. 
Für die Kleinteile gelten schon Kratzer als Beschädigungen wo man die Teile austauscht und nicht repariert - die Stabilität ist hin.
Ist das schlecht? Nö, recyclen und fertig. 

Deswegen sehe ich das nicht kritisch. Größere Akkus und austauschbare Akkus wären nice2have, mehr nicht. Ich hab keinerlei bedenken eine dicke Powerbank statt Ersatzakku zu schleppen und mich juckt es nicht das es da Verluste gibt wenn man über die Powerbank lädt statt den Akku zu tauschen. Dafür sind die Dinger universell einsetzbar.


----------



## Dimoneon (4. Januar 2020)

So unterschiedlich können Leute sein. Für mich gibt es nichts nervigeres, als eine blöde Powerbank unterwegs mitzuschleppen.  Wozu hat das Gerät dann einen internen Akku denke ich mir da nur. Ist aber natürlich wie vieles absolute "Geschmackssache"


----------



## fotoman (4. Januar 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und keiner will austauschbare Akkus haben in so was wie Ultrabooks.


Es gibt aber noch mind. eine Zwischenstufe zwischen verklebt und durch den Endkunden einfach austauschbar. Beispiele habe ich oben schon genügend genannt, Ob z.B. ein XPS 13 für Dich noch zum Ultrabook gehört, weiss ich natürlich nicht, für mich durchaus. Selbst Tablets in der Größe eine Surface Pro 7 kann man problemlos so kunstruieren, dass Akku und SSD durch den Service tauschbar wären. Acer hat es vorgemacht.



Dimoneon schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund sollten klare Gesetze in der EU vorhanden sein, damit es aufgrund der derzeitigen Situation Hardwarekosten < Arbeitskosten trotz dessen nicht zu unnötigem Elektromüll kommt.


Wäre zwar schön, aber wie kleinteilig soll man das dann vorschreiben, damit sich sowas für Kunden und Hersteller noch irgendwie rechnen kann?

Mein 8 Jahre alter Lenovo x220 hat über den Jahreswechsel, eher unerwartet, seinen Nachfoger bei mir gefunden. Da es das Surface Pro 7 nicht mit der gewünschten Ausstattung gibt (Reparaturfähigkeit war dabei keine geforderte Eigenschaft, lüfterlose Kühlung dagegen eine der Wichtigsten), ist es halt doch wieder ein gebrauchtes Vernunft-Tablet für wenig Geld geworden.

Bei einem Preis von 250€ für das Switch Alpha 12 wird jeder Defekt abseits eines nachlassenden Akkus (also Display oder Mainboard) sowieso zum wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden, falls ich keinen Techniker finde, der sowas zum Mindestlohn repariert.

Der Akku hat nach 3 Jahren noch ca. 90% der Originalkapazität, der i3-6100U hat nahezu die Leistung des i5-2540M aus dem x220. Hätte ich den x220 intensiver weiter nutzen wollen, hätte ich dort (nochmals) SSD und Ram aufrüsten sowie den Akku tauschen müssen und dann immer noch kein USB3, dafür aber weiterhin 1,8 kg Gewicht gehabt.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Gelle.
> Die anderen werfen lieber weg.


Als ob ein Gerät mit wenig Akku-Kapazität zum Wegwerfen ist. Dann hält mein Laptop/Tablet halt keine 6-8 h mehr durch und ich muss im Zug das Netzteil auspacken. Im Hotel/am Zielort mache ich das sowieso.

Oder ich kaufe mir nach > 8 Jahren mal wieder einen aktuell ausgestatteten Laptop mit moderner Leistung. Der gerade mal 8 Jahre alte x220 hat noch nicht einmal USB3 (die PC-Card Lösung genügt nur für Kartenleser, scheitert aber schon an einer SSD), von einem vernünftig auflösenden Display, TB3 oder moderner Rechenleistung braucht man da noch garnicht zu träumen.

Das IPS Display kostet auf eBay 70€, das Mainboard gibt es günstiger. Bei einem Stundenlohn von 20-30€ wirst Du das dann wohl noch (für den Kunden) wirtschaftlich sinnvoll wechseln können, liegst Du erwartungsgemäß einiges drüber und musst auch noch Gewährleistung und Handling einrechnen, ist für mich ein gebrauchter x230 mit USB3 die wirtschaftlich sinnvollere Lösung.


----------

